# Overnighting Bilbao Port



## jumar

Good morning everyone,

taking Brit/Ferry from Bilbao to Portsmouth in May, is it possible to park and sleep at Ferryport for one night pre sailing, if so any formalaties needed pre arrival.

Await load of info.


----------



## steles

Hi Jumar
we parked overnight at Bilbao docks Feb2010 without any problem, but haven't done so since. just queued up as normal. lots of vans there already. there were toilets available too.
steles


----------



## impala666

Yes..just join the que of vans,,,Only one Toilet,,,not good.
Stayed 3 nights
We also caught thr train into City to visit Gugenheim Museum...well worth it , Ensure van is secure 

Will not use ferry again ...boreing, can be rough, and food expensive


Brian


----------



## steles

Brian
Perhaps you used P&O We have used Brittany Ferries several times and found food to be very reasonable and good. Full English £4.00 French have always been good at food. There are two Brittany Ferries now using route, have only experience of Pont- Aven.
Steles


----------



## teemyob

*food*

I do know of a wildcamping spot nearby


----------



## jumar

*Overnight parking Bilbao.*

Hold on Guys and Gals,

I only asked about Bilbao parking, where is all this leading too.

Thanks to those answers to the question.

jumar


----------



## TeamHymer

Hi Jumar
We spent a couple of days in Bilbao last September and stayed on a new, purpose built aire overlooking the city. It cost 15 euros a night but had fresh water supply, grey and black water disposal, electricity and 24 hour security guard. The no. 58 bus passes the entrance and it costs 1.20 euros to travel into the city centre. The aire is at junction 119 off the A8 [43.259444 N ; 2.963611 W] and it is about a 25 minute drive to the port. Bilbao is certain a place that deserves looking around rather than just passing through. Hope this is of use to you.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## HEYFIELD

We stayed at the departure point last year, as well as previous years.

It is nice to get there early without any last minute stress.

At the time P&O were running the ferry service.

We arrived about teatime and then using a footbridge walked into the local town for a meal. It is only a 10 minute walk.

Brittany Ferries are running the ferry service now so things may have changed.

I suggest contacting them.

I presume they are still using the same berth as P&O did.


----------



## Buzzer

Hi jumar

We have stayed overnight on the quay at Bilbao many times, you will be quite safe and there will be many other units there, so you will not be alone.

Currently we are in Spain, and we will be making our return crossing via Bilbao again. This year however the ferry operator is Brittany Ferries, and not P&O as in previous years. We checked with the CCC Club at the time of booking, and we were reliably informed that you are still allowed to stay overnight on the quay as in previous years.

Just follow the signs down into the ferry terminal and park up in a motor home row. In the morning when the booking office opens, you can use the toilets/washbasins (they are all kept clean) and if you wish purchase some light refreshments. Oh and one last thing, don't forget you still have to book in!

Hope this helps :wink: 

Len


----------



## Christabelle

Hi Jumar

Brittany Ferries do not sail from Santurtzi (Bilbao) but from Zierbena (Bilbao), and they have told me that you cannot stop on the port overnight unlike Santurtzi when P & O had the service.

We also sail back in May so we are very disappointed that we cannot stay at the port as we did last year with P & O. Only found out today and we sail on Sunday 27 March.

Regards

Christabelle


----------



## jumar

Hi and thanks to all,

I contacted Britt/Ferries yesterday, they inform me that they will be moving to new berthing area at the end of March to start the new sailing route.

At present they have not answered my question about parking overnight, however they will next week when they have the information available, I will make this available for all to see when this arrives.

Until then happy travelling to all.

jumar.


----------



## Christabelle

Hi Jumar

Thanks for ringing Brit/Ferries maybe if more people did then perhaps they will change their minds and allow motorhomes to park overnight in boarding lanes as we did at Santurtzi with P & O. I hope you have more success than I did earlier this week. I wish now that I had not booked the Tuesday sailing time of 10.30am for our return in May.

Thanks once again, safe journey

Christabelle[/b]


----------



## SNandJA

TeamHymer said:


> Hi Jumar
> We spent a couple of days in Bilbao last September and stayed on a new, purpose built aire overlooking the city. It cost 15 euros a night but had fresh water supply, grey and black water disposal, electricity and 24 hour security guard. The no. 58 bus passes the entrance and it costs 1.20 euros to travel into the city centre. The aire is at junction 119 off the A8 [43.259444 N ; 2.963611 W] and it is about a 25 minute drive to the port. Bilbao is certain a place that deserves looking around rather than just passing through. Hope this is of use to you.
> Cheers
> Peter


We've used this aire too. Worth the money if you have got time to visit Bilbao via the bus that stops by the site. huge Carrefour on route to port from site. Site had security personnel looking after it when we were there.

Steve


----------



## Jackomet

Jumar,
You can park overnight at the new port, info on their web site under Bilbao terminal guide

"Parking at Bilbao Terminal

The port offers parking with designated disabled parking areas. It is possible for camper vans, caravans and cars to park overnight in the terminal car park.

All information accurate as of 25th March 2011"

I e-mail them and a Guy e-mailed back saying you couldn't park, sent him above quote and a lady called Jane said above was correct and the chap had been misinformed.
I'll be there trying it out on 20th June.
JK


----------



## jumar

*Parking Bilbao Port*

Hello everybody,

Britt/Ferries came up with a positive response, they inform me that we all can stay overnight as before.
Thats another problem sorted, the next question is........................................

Happy travels.

jumar


----------



## PeterandLinda

Hi

We travelled on the new Brittany Ferries 'Cap Finistere' on April 1st arriving on April 2nd and as you get off the boat you turn left to go through Spanish passport control and then right towards the (quite small) grey terminal building. As you turn left once again towards the port exit there is a parking area on your right and you can stay there overnight. There are toilets in the terminal but once this closes (once the ferry returns to Portsmouth) they are not available. There are no other facilities but the car park is brilliantly lit and is patrolled regularly by the port security contractors.

By the way, the ship is an ex-Superfast vessel from the Greek ferry operators but on our sailing (the second, apparently) everything was not quite working properly yet. Boarding took forever and disembarking took a long time too, though the couple in the massive RV towing a car did block half the ramp when they bottomed! Ouch!!

P&L


----------



## Sallybongo

*Bilbao Overnight Parking (Zierbena)*

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site, but I think by now someone will know the answer to the question about overnight parking on the dock at Bilbao. We are travelling with Brittany Ferries in August and want to park up overnight at the dock or somewhere very close, before travelling up into France the following morning. we have been looking for blogs on the subject of overnight parking at Bilbao, and this seems the most informative. Can anybody help??? :roll:


----------



## arty23

Definitely can, we along with about 50 others parked overnight on the 19th April.
My Blog


----------



## jumar

*Bilbao parking.*

Hi everybody,

as I posted the original thread I think i must follow it up with my pre crossing overnight parking last Tuesday.

The situation is quiet an spacious, the evening before a very polite Spanish gent opens up the check in booth around 1730 until 2000, you can then pass into the lanes ready to move the next morning into the other lanes ready to board, this at present takes forever, don,t expect the speed of RO-RO, this boat takes some careful packing in. Will do this run again. 8)


----------



## Sallybongo

arty23 said:


> Definitely can, we along with about 50 others parked overnight on the 19th April.
> My Blog


Many thanks!! Looking forward to the trip. Much appreciated


----------



## thieawin

A better overnight parking spot is possibly at the village harbour/marina just down the road. large free car park, grassed area and promenade, open air lido pool


----------

